# Oh, Clark.



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

So, this is a new experience... I love tucking my hedgehogs up under my chin to snuggle, and Clark has just now decided that it's the perfect spot for boy time. :roll: Well, at least he's comfortable around me now :?: 

He's still being hormonal and I don't know if he'll every go back to being as sweet as he was when I first got him, but I do adore this little weirdo. He still makes it clear that the only thing I'm good for is a poop drop spot.

I know a bunch of you guys are going through this phase with your hoglets, how are you all progressing?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been waiting for this to start happening with Piglet, as he 7.5 months, but nothing so far. At what age do they typically start enjoying their boy time?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Henry is not even four months and we have seen him enjoy his "boy time" many times. I've read that some hedgehogs seem shy about doing it in front of people (similar to running on the wheel) but our little Henry has NO problem doing it while sitting in your lap and he has no qualms about looking you in the eye while he does. We always joke we DEFINITELY don't have a shy one!
[attachment=0:5xiwen93]image.jpg[/attachment:5xiwen93]


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I've caught our little boy, Moby Dick, enjoying himself twice in the last 2-3 days. He's a little over 5 weeks old, and he's a tiny bugger (120g last I checked) who's being kept with his foster mama a few extra days after the other babies are weaned. I'm sure Karezza (his foster mama/aunt) is thrilled to be sharing the nest with him, lol.

... I guess he was aptly named? Lol.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh gosh XD

So, Clark seemed mellowed out after boy time - is that like, a thing? He went from being crazy huffy to barely huffy. (He is always huffy)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Well... stress relief? Lol. I have never seen Janus have boy time, but I find evidence all the time :roll: I had to scrub his face with a toothbrush yesterday because he'd made a big 'ol mess. I was SHOCKED when someone first told me about their "boy time" habits... but if it keeps 'em sane, it keeps 'em sane, and I can't be too upset about it haha.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Milton's cheek and leg needed to be cleaned off this morning... Again. When he first discovered himself he would do it all the time, no shame! He's gotten a little bit of class and typically waits until he's in his cage, but he is clearly still enjoying himself. He's needed himself cleaned off a few times this week. :roll:



moxieberry said:


> I've caught our little boy, Moby Dick, enjoying himself twice in the last 2-3 days. He's a little over 5 weeks old, and he's a tiny bugger (120g last I checked) who's being kept with his foster mama a few extra days after the other babies are weaned. I'm sure Karezza (his foster mama/aunt) is thrilled to be sharing the nest with him, lol.
> 
> ... I guess he was aptly named? Lol.


HAHAHAA oh my goodness, too funny!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I had considered getting a boy and would have except when I found Prim I just fell in love with her. There was another boy in her litter but he didn't "speak to me" like Prim did lol. Kind of glad after reading this stuff lol. I'm sure I would love a boy all the same but that would be soooo awkward I would think!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr Prickles had boy time all over my shirt last night.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I went with a girl because of "boy time". I get it from my parrot and didn't want the same with my hedgie! They sure can amuse themselves.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Quillbert humped his heater last night when I let him run around my room. Usually he gets embarrassed and doesn't have boy time around me.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Last night Renny was running around in the sterilite play-bin we have, and had some _massive_ boy time. The boyfriend has never seen boy time before, since he works full time and I'm the primary care giver for all the fur babies. I'd never seen boy time get so... Violent? I don't know how to describe it. I was impressed at how intense Renny was. :lol: Dini is so mellow compared to Renny. Either way, Boyfriend was mildly disturbed haha.


----------



## littl30wl (Dec 23, 2012)

AlexONeil said:


> Either way, Boyfriend was mildly disturbed haha.


My new boyfriend and I were having a lovely, relaxing night in on Valentines Day and had just settled down to watch a DVD when I heard the inevitable sounds of 'boy time' coming from Hugo's corner. My poor bf was more than slightly disturbed. And surprised. But mainly disturbed.  Nothing quite sets the scene for a romantic Valentines Day as a wanking hoggie...!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey...at least he wasn't into it, right? :lol:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

littl30wl said:


> Nothing quite sets the scene for a romantic Valentines Day as a wanking hoggie...!


That's the best thing I've read in a while! Our boys are at least silent about it haha.


----------



## littl30wl (Dec 23, 2012)

Revealing our geeky roots, we've put a plaque above Hugo's cage reading "I'll be in my bunk...".

Maybe I should have named him Jayne instead of Hugo!


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

Buddy air humps while looking around awkwardly, even though I'm right there he looks at me with a face that says "I know I shouldn't be doing this, but I'm going to do it anyway"


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

abbys said:


> I've been waiting for this to start happening with Piglet, as he 7.5 months, but nothing so far. At what age do they typically start enjoying their boy time?


Umm... Statement officially retracted. :| Guess who's been going at it for the past two days? :shock:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my, I am loving these stories.



abbys said:


> abbys said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for this to start happening with Piglet, as he 7.5 months, but nothing so far. At what age do they typically start enjoying their boy time?
> ...


Bahaha XD Piglet.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

I know that most animals in the animal kindgom did this but hedgehogs?!?! THAT comes as a suprise to me for whatever reason. lol
jeeze. Hubert is about 7 weeks old now! I wonder when I can expect this. :S

Do fixed males also do this?


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

All this makes me wonder... how will I know he's having boytime? Do hedgehogs uhm... 'do' the air or things? :?   And what sounds am I to expect? :shock: I heard some squeeking coming from his home last night but figured he was dreaming? lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Piglet was doing it long before I noticed it because he tends to chew and smack his lips in his sleep, and it sounded like that. Except that when he's going at it he also squirms around, whereas when he's sleep-chewing he's still, so I realized he wasn't asleep and must be doing...something else. :shock:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny is pretty discreet about his 'boy time', but he sure is messy. The other day he had a huge gob of it stuck in his forehead quills. Took a mighty lot of toothbrush scrubbing in the bath to get it off :| The first time I saw his contortions I panicked thinking he was having a seizure or something along those lines. 
Our new little rescue hoglet, Odin, is not always so private. We knew he was recovering from his URI, trauma and malnourishment when he had a boy time extravaganza in my boyfriend's hand. The boyfriend was mightily grossed and weirded out. I just laughed and told him that Odin must be very comfortable with him :lol:


----------

